# Health Insurance?



## mmex (Oct 4, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good health insurance company here in DF? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 3, 2011)

I was recently at a seminar and heard that the best health insurances plans are the ones from IMSS or Seguros Monterrey which are private. Not sure what the best ones are in Mexico DF but you might want to look into IMSS.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

jaybird said:


> I was recently at a seminar and heard that the best health insurances plans are the ones from IMSS or Seguros Monterrey which are private. Not sure what the best ones are in Mexico DF but you might want to look into IMSS.


If you want really bad service....use IMSS, Instituto Mexicano de Seguro Social, it is the public healthcare system. Overloaded, underfunded, apathetic workers.

Other than that private insurance is greatly varied in costs and coverage, not too expensive (unless you are older), and usually pays up. I have GNP but a quick search for "seguros medicos" should give you a good idea on how many companies offer insurance here.

Do you homework before you buy, oh independent insurance agents do exsist here, and can be a big help in picking out the right plan for you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

johnmex said:


> If you want really bad service....use IMSS, Instituto Mexicano de Seguro Social, it is the public healthcare system. Overloaded, underfunded, apathetic workers.


I am interested in knowing what is the basis for that assessment? My experience has been different, but it has, fortunately, been very limited.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you can afford private insurance, please don't use IMSS. Service is terrible, that is not proper healthcare.

Search GNP, Seguros Monterrey, Metlife is good.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We have friends. She is Mexican and he is American. They use an insurance company for their medical coverage. Her father uses IMSS but she believes in full-service coverage even though it costs more.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a world-wide policy from IMG that is, for me, mostly for coverage while in the US. I return there regularly to play concerts and sometimes the tour lasts a month or more. That's way too much time to be in the US without insurance so I got the policy to cover me while I'm there -- it is valid as long as I don't spend more than 5 months in the US per year. As a bonus, it also covers me here in Mexico and would allow me to choose a private hospital here if the need arises. Plus, it covers me in Europe or anywhere else that my travels take me. IMG may not be the world's greatest insurance company but it is one of the few that offers temporary coverage in the US. When I'm 65 (hmmm, is there a song title there?) I won't need it anymore since I'll get Medicare, and at that time I'll need to see what Mexican policy might suit me.

A few questions I have:
Is it true that coverage is harder to get here in Mexico when you are older? Should I be thinking differently? Maybe I self-insure after age 65 and if I need major care I head NOB to get treatment? What do others in the 65 and over group do?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes over 65 coverage is problematic. If you want coverage in Mexico, you should apply before you are 65. Medicare will only cover you in the US so you will need emergency coverage in Mexico and evacuation coverage to get you back to the US for your Medicare coverage. You might want to consider routine medical coverage in Mexico as well since air vac is only for major medical.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

For us 'old timers', health insurance is not available in Mexico. Had we purchased it at a younger eligible age, they would have priced us out of the game anyway.
IMSS is available (the national social security medical system), but is not in good shape and service can be 'variable' from one area to the next; therefore the conflicting posts above. You must be rather healthy to be able to buy into the system. Pre-existing conditions can eliminate you.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks kcowan and Rvgringo, I do have a number of years to go before I reach 65. Who knows what might change between now and then. 

I realize that Medicare is only for within the US. However, if one develops a long term, serious illness it may be necessary to move back NOB to take advantage of Medicare. Again, it depends on what happens in both countries (and my health) between now and then.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> I realize that Medicare is only for within the US. However, if one develops a long term, serious illness it may be necessary to move back NOB to take advantage of Medicare. Again, it depends on what happens in both countries (and my health) between now and then.


There is a group working to get Medicare to cover medical costs in Mexico (Americans for Medicare in Mexico). It makes some sense. With lower medical costs in Mexico, Medicare would be better off paying for the coverage here instead of having seniors come back to the US for expensive coverage there. However, I don't get the sense it is likely soon. Their web site hasn't been updated since 2009, so maybe they have given up.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don't hold your breath. Senior expats and tourists would love Medicare in Mexico, but it would quickly drive up prices of health care in Mexico. It would also cost Medicare a lot, as there are a lot more Mexicans than expats who would become eligible; all those who lived and worked in the USA and have now come home to Mexico and live on their US Social Security. We tend to forget about them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Don't hold your breath. Senior expats and tourists would love Medicare in Mexico, but it would quickly drive up prices of health care in Mexico. It would also cost Medicare a lot, as there are a lot more Mexicans than expats who would become eligible; all those who lived and worked in the USA and have now come home to Mexico and live on their US Social Security. We tend to forget about them.


Agreed.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Also a lot of Mexican doctors don't want it because of all the paperwork that is required by the US gov. It would also mean that the doctors have to bill Medicare and then wait for approval and then wait for payment. In a basic cash economy such time delays would cause many doctors to refuse to accept it.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> ...You must be rather healthy to be able to buy into the system. Pre-existing conditions can eliminate you.


In fact, pre-existing conditions will eliminate you from nearly all insurance coverage. That is why it pays to apply while you are "coverable" and then they cannot reject you later on.

A friend here was having trouble with a claim because he failed to disclose that he was taking Lipitor. He had said he had no heart problems. They said: "then why were you taking Lipitor?" and he said that it was preventive. Eventually they approved the claim! But claim adjusters are paid to not allow claims. It caused him a lot of grief! If he did not have a heart problem before, he would have after dealing with the adjuster!


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Old Timer Health Care?*

So, if health care is not available for "old timers"; what do you do for health care? I'm currently 61 and in good health but that can't last forever. I'm still living NOB but am planning checking out Mx for retirement.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Without health care insurance, one visits an appropriate physician as needed and purchases medicines at local 'farmacias'. If hospitalization is needed for an emergency, you will have to pay before being released. Other than an emergency, you may decide to go north, if you have insurance there, or to discuss the use of less expensive hospitals with your MD. It also helps to accept your own mortality and the inevitability of death. There is no insurance that can keep 'the end' away forever. So, live your life to the fullest through your 60s and plan on the 70s being a bit slower, etc.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

According to the questions asked for IMSS insurance they're really looking for very bad problems. I have diabetes but have no complications, according to the question I don't have to answer yes to that question because they are looking for complications from it. I have questioned two different agent who process the IMSS paperwork and both agree with me. They also state that currently I have to take a lab test to insure that my answers are accurate. 

So after three years almost everything will be covered. Oh, FYI I'm 67 years old.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Coverage without restrictions begins in the third year, not after the third year. Big difference!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

IMSS will not measure up to NOTB levels of care but it sure is a good major medical alternative if there are friends nearby to help you out during a hospital stay.


----------



## englishman (Dec 6, 2010)

im a financial consultant, here in d.f and would recommend BUPA. I have more details if you wish to know more. Me and my colleagues all have BUPA. Seguros Monterrey etc often dont cover you when you need them to....


----------



## winddancer49 (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with Blue Cross - Blue Shield international health care coverage using services in and around Guadalajara? There is supposedly one hospital and a number of doctors that are on the BC BS provider list for there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have used BCBS but had to pay up front and then apply for reimbursement. That was a few years back, and things have improved since then, but you'll want to inquire & pre-plan with the hospital of your choice prior to actual need. Yes, several of the large modern hospitals will work with you and your insurance company, but nothing is written in stone and can change instantly. US insurance companies are not known for 'making good things happen'. When a Mexican hospital presents a bill, they expect to be paid; now, not later. So, keep a fund for emergencies and you won't be held for payment; hospitals can do that.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

I talked with several health carriers but if you have any medical history at all they will not insure you. I actually had an agent suggest I be less than honest on the application however I know someone who followed that advice and then had coverage denied because of it.


----------

